# Have you guys seen the new well old pics of Mexhik



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

its been redone :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

where can we see the pics?


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

x2343


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

hno:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

noah i seen the pics, how do you feel about the new look?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

usually, i can appreciate what he does, but i totally dont get this one


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 9 2011, 01:27 PM~20298607
> *usually, i can appreciate what he does, but i totally dont get this one
> *


i think he destoryed it big time! and he already did a bike the same way so why do it again?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 9 2011, 04:39 PM~20298632
> *i think he destoryed it big time! and he already did a bike the same way so why do it again?
> *


all i can say is WOW. It doesn't even look like the same trike anymore


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

where are the piks i wanna see!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 9 2011, 01:50 PM~20298688
> *all i can say is WOW. It doesn't even look like the same trike anymore
> *


i just dont get it i really dont!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Apr 9 2011, 02:59 PM~20298737
> *where are the piks i wanna see!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wares te pics


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wares the pics


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wow this guy f;;;;;;;;;;;k it up dont like it anymore


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 9 2011, 02:04 PM~20298772
> *wares te pics
> *


google "dzine"


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 9 2011, 02:11 PM~20298807
> *wow this guy f;;;;;;;;;;;k it up dont like it anymore
> *


x2


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 9 2011, 05:02 PM~20298762
> *i just dont get it i really dont!
> *


i kinda liked what he did with NBK even though he covered up the dope murals but this one. DAMN


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

note to self never sell ur bike


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 9 2011, 03:07 PM~20298790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 9 2011, 02:17 PM~20298840
> *note to self never sell ur bike
> *


to dzine! lol


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

THAT FUCKER RUINED SOMEONE ELSE'S ART.


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 9 2011, 02:16 PM~20298825
> *i kinda liked what he did with NBK even though he covered up the dope murals but this one. DAMN
> *


yeah im glad NBK and pinnacle was pretty much left alone after he bought them but he did the same thing to professor X and called it the ghost bike


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 9 2011, 03:21 PM~20298864
> *yeah im glad NBK and pinnacle was pretty much left alone after he bought them but he did the same thing to professor X and called it the ghost bike
> *


THIS GUY MUST B RICH!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2011, 02:23 PM~20298875
> *THIS GUY MUST B RICH!!!!
> *


yes he is


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

i wonder what he'd do to 'Blue Crush'



:ugh: :sprint:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 9 2011, 03:33 PM~20298935
> *i wonder what he'd do to 'Blue Crush'
> :ugh:  :sprint:
> *


umm most likely nothing! it still in pieces he would just tell u to keep it lol :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 9 2011, 02:33 PM~20298935
> *i wonder what he'd do to 'Blue Crush'
> :ugh:  :sprint:
> *


paint it pearl white bedazzle it, and call it fluffy cloud


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 9 2011, 03:07 PM~20298790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :wow:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 9 2011, 03:07 PM~20298790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

CANT WAIT TO SEE RESIDENT EVIL'S TRIKE LIKE THIS!!


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

it looks good,but it was way-better how it was befor


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 9 2011, 03:07 PM~20298790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


.................no comment. :scrutinize:


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

no se aguiten por mi comentario , pero que machin la cago el bato
se miraba mejor antes


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2011, 04:16 PM~20299372
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE RESIDENT EVIL'S TRIKE LIKE THIS!!
> *


he bought that bike too?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Apr 9 2011, 05:59 PM~20299830
> *no se aguiten por mi comentario , pero que machin la cago el bato
> se miraba mejor antes
> *



what?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy+Apr 9 2011, 06:03 PM~20299044-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might have to do that first, that sounds like a dope plan :wow: :wow:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

i bet one of the jersey shore kids would buy it now that its bedazled out.. honestly dont get it..... looks like it got in a fight with a bunch of rine stones. oh well to each his own.. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 9 2011, 07:15 PM~20299888
> *he bought that bike too?
> *


I HOPE HE WONT!!! :x: :x: :x:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

it looks like a circus clown had a accident with a pile of sea shells :wow:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 9 2011, 08:11 PM~20300235
> *it looks like a circus clown had a accident with a pile of sea shells :wow:
> *


dont for get he was juggling three cans of white house paint.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 9 2011, 09:11 PM~20300235
> *it looks like a circus clown had a accident with a pile of sea shells :wow:
> *


lmfao..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 10 2011, 01:07 AM~20298790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Well I guess Lunch Money is never going to compete with Mexica on the Lowrider scene :tears:

Don't worry guys I'll burn my Lunch Money before I let it get a coat of pearl white sprayed all over it and let it get bedazzled


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2011, 11:04 PM~20300597
> *Well I guess Lunch Money is never going to compete with Mexica on the Lowrider scene :tears:
> 
> Don't worry guys I'll burn my Lunch Money before I let it get a coat of pearl white sprayed all over it and let it get bedazzled
> *


let me burn that mothafucka! :wow:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 10 2011, 07:08 AM~20300639
> *let me burn that mothafucka!  :wow:
> *


Naw, the guy that painted it would walk his ass from TX to AZ just to beat the hell out of me for doing that. :nono:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 9 2011, 09:08 PM~20300639
> *let me burn that mothafucka!  :wow:
> *


lol i knew u were going to coment on that


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2011, 11:11 PM~20300662
> *Naw, the guy that painted it would walk his ass from TX to AZ just to beat the hell out of me for doing that.  :nono:
> *


well i dont like him either :uh: so fuck it ill let his bitch ass watch


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 9 2011, 11:12 PM~20300672
> *lol i knew u were going to coment on that
> *


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 9 2011, 03:07 PM~20298790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he prably did this cause he wasnt mexican..its :loco: :barf:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Just as bad as 99% of the clown bikes built today


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 10 2011, 12:08 AM~20301127
> *Just as bad as 99% of the clown bikes built today
> *


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

looks like it lost hella detail looks plain like sumone startin from scratch :uh:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:0 my trike is street but dam what happend


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 9 2011, 03:07 PM~20298790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn man this looks dope.!!!!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2011, 09:04 PM~20300597
> *Well I guess Lunch Money is never going to compete with Mexica on the Lowrider scene :tears:
> 
> Don't worry guys I'll burn my Lunch Money before I let it get a coat of pearl white sprayed all over it and let it get bedazzled
> *


........... so you want me to cancel the order of white paint? :scrutinize:


----------



## Pex$i87 (Feb 27, 2011)

this is something LADY GAGA would ride SMH F A I L!!!!! :nosad:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 10 2011, 10:44 PM~20308168
> *Damn man this looks dope.!!!!!!
> *


Yep dope is what he on when he redid it

















wait wut


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 9 2011, 09:18 PM~20300728
> *well i dont like him either :uh:  so fuck it ill let his bitch ass watch
> *


have a nice day. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 11 2011, 03:56 PM~20309286
> *have a nice day. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pex$i87_@Apr 11 2011, 02:17 AM~20309007
> *this is something LADY GAGA would ride SMH F A I L!!!!! :nosad:
> *



:roflmao: X2


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 9 2011, 03:07 PM~20298790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT!!!! :angry: THEY FUCK IT UP!!! IT LOOKS SOME LIKE A RIDE FOR A LIL RICH BITCH RIDE.. LIKE FROM BEVERLY HILLS!  !!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

dammmitttt i still dnt no what to say???? i have my fun with it got all that i could and did the dam thing!!!!!!!! idk its just crazy.........  :biggrin: :wow: :0    :angry: :cheesy: :happysad:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

HAVE YOU GUYS SEEN MY BIKE IN THE NEW ISSUES OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE????? :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 9 2011, 03:07 PM~20298790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I still want to fly to Chicago and see it up close!!!!!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 11 2011, 02:59 PM~20312479
> *dammmitttt i still dnt no what to say???? i have my fun with it got all that i could and did the dam thing!!!!!!!! idk its just crazy.........   :biggrin:  :wow:  :0        :angry:  :cheesy:  :happysad:
> *


Noah, stop being nice!!!  ... It looks like shit!! They fuck it up all that diamond shit.. :angry:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

it pisses me off that that fool removed all that hard work of aztec and mayan calenders and culture to cover it in plain white and white pinstripes. this why i dont respect him. now if he bought a bare frame,did all the work and painted it this way then id respect his work, but instead he buys other peoples hard work and destroys it then claims its his. thats bs. i dont care if hes rich. :nosad:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

looks pretty gay!


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET- (Jan 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 11 2011, 03:08 PM~20312881
> *it pisses me off that that fool removed all that hard work of aztec and mayan calenders and culture to cover it in plain white and white pinstripes. this why i dont respect him. now if he bought a bare frame,did all the work and painted it this way then id respect his work, but instead he buys other peoples hard work and destroys it then claims its his. thats bs. i dont care if hes rich. :nosad:
> *


X2 well said bro :banghead:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:angry: :angry: 








[/quote]


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 11 2011, 04:08 PM~20312881
> *it pisses me off that that fool removed all that hard work of aztec and mayan calenders and culture to cover it in plain white and white pinstripes. this why i dont respect him. now if he bought a bare frame,did all the work and painted it this way then id respect his work, but instead he buys other peoples hard work and destroys it then claims its his. thats bs. i dont care if hes rich. :nosad:
> *


X2 it sucks to be Ritch and have no talent or creativity to work on his own shit? If he would of done that from scratch I would of gave him credit for that cuzz the bike is not bad. It's just the point of messing up someones hard work and talent. It's like someone buyin a full show ride and making it a hopper, that's why I would rather have my bike sit on my garage and rust to death after being in lrm in 98. That having someone fuck it all up .


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Dammmmmmiiiiitttttttttttt well i think my bike was the a peace of art n it was bless by aztec elders cuz i also do danza mexhika n it had alot of meaning trowds the 2012 mayan profecy and mayan mexhika history!!!!!!! it was one of a kind and even tho its sold i got what i wanted for it n have no regrets selling it or bulding it for that matter but its his bike and from one artest to other i think its a trip .do i like it no but its not mine no more and i like my bike not for what it did but for what it stood for and to repersent my indian aztec cultural!!!!!!!!so im glad it over in the east and no matter what im in the history books as one of the badest bikes in the world n will always be remember for that!!!!!!! no matter what!!!!!! alrato lil vatos


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 14 2011, 06:30 PM~20341250
> *Dammmmmmiiiiitttttttttttt well i think my bike was the a peace of art n it was bless by aztec elders cuz i also do danza mexhika n it had alot of meaning trowds the 2012 mayan profecy and mayan mexhika history!!!!!!! it was one of a kind and even tho its sold i got what i wanted for it n have no regrets selling it or bulding it for that matter but its his bike and from one artest to other i think its a trip .do i like it no but its not mine no more and i like my bike not for what it did but for what it stood for and to repersent my indian aztec cultural!!!!!!!!so im glad it over in the east and no matter what im in the history books as one of the badest bikes in the world n will always be remember for that!!!!!!! no matter what!!!!!! alrato lil vatos
> *


VERY WELL SAID!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Apr 11 2011, 07:56 AM~20309286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck both you BITHCHES


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 14 2011, 06:30 PM~20341250
> *Dammmmmmiiiiitttttttttttt well i think my bike was the a peace of art n it was bless by aztec elders cuz i also do danza mexhika n it had alot of meaning trowds the 2012 mayan profecy and mayan mexhika history!!!!!!! it was one of a kind and even tho its sold i got what i wanted for it n have no regrets selling it or bulding it for that matter but its his bike and from one artest to other i think its a trip .do i like it no but its not mine no more and i like my bike not for what it did but for what it stood for and to repersent my indian aztec cultural!!!!!!!!so im glad it over in the east and no matter what im in the history books as one of the badest bikes in the world n will always be remember for that!!!!!!! no matter what!!!!!! alrato lil vatos
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 19 2011, 01:42 PM~20374287
> *thanks
> *


MEXICA DOS coming soon :0 ?


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

if i was u id punch the shit outa that foo


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Apr 19 2011, 05:38 PM~20375770
> *MEXICA DOS coming soon :0 ?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Apr 19 2011, 06:35 PM~20376175
> *if i was u id punch the shit outa that foo
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

dammmiiitttttt jajajajajaj stilll tripping out ho,ies


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

JUSTDEEZ said:


>


 For the right price he can do my bike like that


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

jajajaja yup looks crazy everytime I See it


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

MEXICA said:


> jajajaja yup looks crazy everytime I See it


Hey Noah.The Bike fits you more now than before.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

brownie_602 said:


> if i was u id punch the shit outa that foo


theres plenty of ****** in the chi what would like to see him underground as it is, you better get your shot in.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

I wounder what he did with my accesories I had on there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

JUSTDEEZ said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup: You guys need to be a little bit more open minded.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

MEXICA said:


> I wounder what he did with my accesories I had on there.


A la basura


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Your old bike looks gay... Looks like a rich bitch's bike like Paris Hilton would ride...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

I think I should do another ? Nahhhh not yet


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Lol trips me out every time i see it lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

socios b.c. prez said:


> A la basura


thats exactly what he does, he doesnt respect anyones work. he has said quite a few times already that someone built it for him and that its a original design he drew up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


> thats exactly what he does, he doesnt respect anyones work. he has said quite a few times already that someone built it for him and that its a original design he drew up


You mad bro?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> You mad bro?


Pissed


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Pissed


He's so pissed I can smell it from here.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

jajajaja  I got 7,500 for it so i anit mad lol


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Just goes to show you that money can't buy class.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

image hosting gif

image upload

png image hosting
WTF THIS GUY THINKIN MESSIN ALL THESE BIKES UP


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

dammiittt well its still art. Art in its on way tho


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

MEXICA said:


> dammiittt well its still art. Art in its on way tho


IT COULD BE A GOOD OUTLET TO PUSH PEOPLE WHO NORMALLY WOULD NOT THINK OF BUILDING A LOWRIDER TO BUILD ONE.


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

i say he's got the shit finger.:yessad: every bike he gets his hands on, but thankfully he didnt fuck pinnacale up too much


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

This is another one of Dzine bicycles


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Destroyed one of my favorite bikes to make this one :facepalm:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

I can one only say one thing. Sad...


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

78mc said:


> I can one only say one thing. Sad...


Less competition for us :x:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

kajumbo said:


> image hosting gif
> 
> image upload
> 
> ...


This guy should create his own art not redo or mess with some one else's 
Art!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> Less competition for us :x:


Your sorry bro!!! HAHAHA!! I like the competition. It makes win worth it... Come Cali.. You will know what competition is..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

djgooch said:


> This guy should create his own art not redo or mess with some one else's
> Art!


 I agree...


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

78mc said:


> Your sorry bro!!! HAHAHA!! I like the competition. It makes win worth it... Come Cali.. You will know what competition is..


I'm in Cali all the time, lol. I enjoy competition also. It was a joke BRO!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Kiloz said:


> I'm in Cali all the time, lol. I enjoy competition also. It was a joke BRO!


I know... I just giving you shit... Being your bike to Cali for the L.A show in sept. Play with the big boys...


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

78mc said:


> I know... I just giving you shit... Being your bike to Cali for the L.A show in sept. Play with the big boys...


Im waiting for the date for Denver, I dont think I can make it to the LA show.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

lol wth lmfao


----------

